# 1:3 scale RC car - Mammuth Rewarron



## trev0006 (Mar 22, 2010)

http://www.dpccars.com/rcvideos-12/04-09-13page-1-3-scale-RC-car-Mammuth-Rewarron.htm

1:3 scale RC car Mammuth Rewarron First Prototype Official Promo Video.


----------



## Barrymartin (May 17, 2013)

The Mammuth Works Rewarron is man-sized remote control car. It’s one-third the size of a real auto, a world first according to the manufacturer, measuring nearly six-and-a-half feet long, and weighing in at roughly 175 pounds. And under optimal conditions, it can reach a top speed of roughly 45 mph.
The Rewarron can be powered by either a 200cc, 250cc or 350cc 4-stroke engine. well thanks for the video.....


----------



## metoo (Sep 26, 2013)

That's ridiculous. At that size, I'd rather be in it. Actually not, because it seems to handle horribly. They're first because its probably considered a bad idea by the vast majority of hobbyist. I'll take a full-scale shifter cart or quad please....not RC.


----------



## KevinKev (Feb 19, 2015)

thank you for the video, I am not an experienced person to this topic, so this video was interesting for me))))


----------

